# bionic headphone whine whining



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

Lets step away from the ICS leaks for a min here and talk about that annoying headphone whine. When audio stops playing on our bionics, when we have the headphones plugged in. We hear this annoying high pitch whine.

When I upgraded from .886 to .893, this horrible whine was fixed. I can't remember if we had it with the .905 update.

NONE of the ICS leaks seem to have this addressed. I seem to recall reading somewhere that it had to do with turning off the FM radio antenna. I've tried to get some FM radio working, yet still, nothing.

Anyone messed around with this? Sorry for the *whine*, just would like to hash this one out.


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

further describing the issue:
http://www.androidauthority.com/motorola-droid-bionic-users-complain-of-high-pitched-noise-24821/

Another report of the issue in ICS:
http://androidforums.com/motorola-droid-bionic/601666-headphone-problem-ics-leak.html
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1783612

Someone with a similar issue for a HTC phone, and how they suggest fixing it?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1720212
http://www.htconeforum.com/forum/htc-one-x-help/327-sound-issue.html


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's an FM radio apk that works on the ics .232 leak.


----------



## Brantuck84 (Jul 26, 2012)

So i take it no one has figured out a solution. It finally drove me crazy and i went out and purchased a set of bluetooth headphones (no whine woot woot!) What i would like to know is what they did in the gb updates to fix this anyway thought id put that out there

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

